# Traumeel for joint issues



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I finally found I vet I like! And that will actually answer my questions! 

My dog got her first chiropractic adjustment tonight. This vet showed me her spondylosis, including several fused vertebrae. 

She recommended I could try a traumeel supplement if my dog is still stiff and sore. Has anyone used this? I've looked around but it seems to come in tablets (a possibility) or cream (definitely not!). I'd prefer a liquid or powder, because it would be easier to mix with her breakfast.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

yup, trammel tablets. got them from amazon, called the company directly and amazon is safe to buy from. i have an old boy with horrid neck issues. and he can't take the traditional meds due to a liver issue. traumeel is good for humans too. tablets in his food go unnoticed. they're tiny.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I also tried them on my old dog and, well she will eat anything but I did just put them in her food and she gobbled them down. I do think with her she would eat them plain however.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Traumeel for my girl with lots of joint issues. It is not a supplement, but rather a pain killer. Not something you give every day unless they're having pain. 

Putting the tablets in the food is fairly useless though. It's a homeopathic remedy meant to be dissolved under the tongue, not digested in the stomach. For dogs, it's best to crush the tablet and pour it into the cheek pouches.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

See I did not know this thanks.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Savage Destiny said:


> I use Traumeel for my girl with lots of joint issues. It is not a supplement, but rather a pain killer. Not something you give every day unless they're having pain.
> 
> Putting the tablets in the food is fairly useless though. It's a homeopathic remedy meant to be dissolved under the tongue, not digested in the stomach. For dogs, it's best to crush the tablet and pour it into the cheek pouches.


good to know, what was the dosage you gave?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Savage Destiny said:


> I use Traumeel for my girl with lots of joint issues. It is not a supplement, but rather a pain killer. Not something you give every day unless they're having pain.
> 
> Putting the tablets in the food is fairly useless though. It's a homeopathic remedy meant to be dissolved under the tongue, not digested in the stomach. For dogs, it's best to crush the tablet and pour it into the cheek pouches.


well, i was told that the best way to do it, is yes, dissolved under the tongue , or with a syringe. i do neither, and they said it would still work. rex;s skeletal system is so screwed up, that he gets it nearly every day.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Rvent said:


> good to know, what was the dosage you gave?


I use one tablet for Riddle, she's 55lbs.  Can't remember how many mg is per tablet! 



bett said:


> well, i was told that the best way to do it, is yes, dissolved under the tongue , or with a syringe. i do neither, and they said it would still work. rex;s skeletal system is so screwed up, that he gets it nearly every day.


The other problem with adding it to food is that food lessens how effective it is. It should be given at least 20 minutes away from food or it is not as effective. You can give it as often as is wanted/needed (Riddle uses it a LOT) but giving it with food is not ideal. It will still "work" but why not maximize the effectiveness?


----------

